# Hats from left over yarn



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a basic hat.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Very pretty and a good way to use up small amounts.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I really like the purl side out - such a popular thing in the stores now!  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> I really like the purl side out - such a popular thing in the stores now!  Ann


It does have an interesting way of making the stripes stand out nicely.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely, lovely hats.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job and interesting look!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like these! Did you do a knit 1 purl 1 for the ribbing or k2 and p2?

thanks for sharing this idea!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

no it is straight stockinette stitch and then I folded up the hem.


Callie's Mom said:


> I really like these! Did you do a knit 1 purl 1 for the ribbing or k2 and p2?
> 
> thanks for sharing this idea!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Great hats!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Colourful Hats great,


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Great


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Your hats are quite striking and your photos are lovely and clear.

Did you do any decreasing at the crown of the hat or did you just pull up all the stitches?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are really attractive.....I didn't want to say "pretty" when they might be worn by men or boys :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Jeannie these are attractive hats


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice. I like basic hats. Our knitting group was asked to make chemo hats for children with cancer and these would be simple and colorful for the children Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great colors to brighten a cold morning


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

lovely colours


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Your hats are very stylish. The colors are great!


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

Really lovely. I must try a hat. I love the different colours in the first one.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work! I love those hats!


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful hats


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Your stripes and using the purl side make a basic hat special.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice hats. They look very warm.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice love the colors .&#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Purl side with color changes - what a fun look!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Great idea for left over yarn!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I did some decreasing to reduce bulk at the top and then pulled it in

quote=Suemid]Your hats are quite striking and your photos are lovely and clear.

Did you do any decreasing at the crown of the hat or did you just pull up all the stitches?[/quote]


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Super hats. The colors and style are right out there. :thumbup:


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeannie, super ideas for hat. 

While I have many hat patterns, no basic bulky patterns. Could you direct us to the pattern you used or write out details like number of stitches, number of rows for the hem, number of stitches for the body, ...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you share the pattern?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I really like the purl side out - such a popular thing in the stores now!  Ann


I prefer the purl side out as well, especially when there are lots of color changes. I think it shows off the colors much more than stockinette.

Great job on these. Honestly, they look a whole lot better than a lot of hats I've seen in stores.

I also like to use garter stitch for bands, or cuffs, if I'm making something that has looser-fitting sleeves.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, great hats


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

68 stitches tension five 20 rows hang hem and knit to about 60 rows transfer every other needle knit two more rows and take off on needle and gather tight and sew up the hat.


judymiss said:


> Jeannie, super ideas for hat.
> 
> While I have many hat patterns, no basic bulky patterns. Could you direct us to the pattern you used or write out details like number of stitches, number of rows for the hem, number of stitches for the body, ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeannie, thank you very much for sharing your pattern!!


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Great hats! Love the purl side out!


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for pattern ~ never, ever, thought about wrong side out. Going to give it a try. Doing a lot of charity knitting to get rid of stash that would last me 100 years.


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice! The brim looks really good against the purl side like that.
Very nice of you to supply the pattern.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeannie,

So nice of you to share your pattern. I love your work!

Linda


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice basic design hats.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love 'em! I am another fan of purl side out.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice, and color choices are great.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Your hats are gorgeous. When you use scrap yarn to do hats, does it have to be the same kind of yarn. Can you mix wool, acrylic, dk and worsted? Seems liked they'd have to at least be same washability? Is this a ravelry pattern?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

you can mix your yarns as long as they are the same weight. It is my pattern


JoyceLofton said:


> Your hats are gorgeous. When you use scrap yarn to do hats, does it have to be the same kind of yarn. Can you mix wool, acrylic, dk and worsted? Seems liked they'd have to at least be same washability? Is this a ravelry pattern?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, lovely hats, great idea.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> you can mix your yarns as long as they are the same weight. It is my pattern


One day, I hope to be a talented knitter like you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

These hats are really nice.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice


----------

